
Creating a swap file for tiny cloud servers - madflojo
http://bencane.com/2016/05/18/creating-a-swap-file-for-tiny-cloud-servers/?utm_campaign=shareaholic&utm_medium=yc_hacker_news&utm_source=news
======
shakycode
This is a good article, but I've found that using swap is a bit expensive and
slow. Why not just purchase a cheap VPS from bitkumo.com and then use the swap
only when necessary. Swapping is never a good thing unless it's absolutely
necessary (IMHO)

